# درس متكامل xray



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (30 يونيو 2007)

درس متكامل xray


----------



## فهمي محمود (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات بجد مفيده اقوي
بس ممكن سوال انت حصلات علي المعلومات دي منين شكرا


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (30 يونيو 2007)

يا اخي
انا وجدت ان مشرفي و اعضاء هذا المنتدى لا يبخلون بشيء فيه افادة الجميع
فانا احاول جاهدا ان ارد و لو بالقليل القليل


----------



## فهمي محمود (30 يونيو 2007)

بس بجد المعلومات الي انت طرحته قيمه جدا فان كنت عاوز اعلرف مثلا لو انت حصلات عليها من تدريب كنت عاوز اعرف مكان التدريب ده عشان اروحه وادرب فيه ومشكور علي المعلومات دي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير .... فعلاً موضوع مهم .... معلومات قيمة .... و طرح متميز ..... عاشت يداك .... وبالتوفيق دوماً


----------



## mtc.eng (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وننتظر منك المزيد. موضوع جميل ومتناسق ومرتب ويطرح بصورة رائعة


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وادام الله عليك الصحة والعافية ومشكور على المجهود الذي بذلته والذي بحق استفدنا منه كثيرا.


----------



## فداء (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم فعلا الامة ما زالت بخير
والحمد لله


----------



## almarwni (8 يوليو 2007)

فتح الله عليك و زادك من فضله فقد أفدت و استفدت ..

المرواني


----------



## الأمل (8 يوليو 2007)

ياعيني روعة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## هيام محمد (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عيسى المطيري (14 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي محمد 

جاري التحميل والمشاهدة


----------



## medoaa644 (16 يوليو 2007)

جارى التحميل شكراا محمد


----------



## samir.f.g (25 يوليو 2007)

العلم من العليم ادعوه بالعلم يذيدك:14:


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا
جدا جدا


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (29 يوليو 2007)

*بس ياريت لو كان عربي 
وجزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## aljundi_2006 (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
جدا جدا


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع من قبل ما اشوفه


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

bisa قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع من قبل ما اشوفه


اهلا ومرحبا بك
نسعد دوما بكل الزملاء الجدد وان شاء الله بعد الاطلاع على الموضوع سنكون نحن جميع زملاء في قسم الهندسة الطبية بالخدمة ان كان هناك استفسار.

وبانتظار مشاركاتك قريبا ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق.


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bu3mmar (15 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن ننحصله بالعربي؟


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوريين على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على المعولمات الجميلة


----------



## a4meng (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر
فعلا
جزاكم الله خيرا
افادكم الله
:77:


----------



## experience_home (2 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ...وكتر الله من امثالك


----------



## tigersking007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (23 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة جدا 
اشكرك


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرعلى المعلومات


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهاب (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا م/ عبدالحميد


----------



## دكتور يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الهم يخلفك خيراً من عملك ويجعلك فى الفردوس الأعلا


----------



## دكتور يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2007)

من من مهندسى المنتدى رجاء المشاركه معى فى الحوار عندى عدة نقاط 
أوريد الحوار معكم فيها


----------



## tdm (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alaa_husien (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الالكتروني (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx:15:


----------



## eng_a_sayed (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aissa1 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر علي محمد حسن (18 نوفمبر 2007)

حقيقة الفكرة رائعة جداً جداً


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
يا أخي الله يبارك فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم والله افادني كثير


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا محمد على هاي العلومات المفيدة
:84:


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## somy (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamed bio (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب البهبهاني (30 نوفمبر 2007)

ta7yaty lakom


----------



## مروان20 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ودائما منتظرين كل جديد


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووورين وما قصرتووووووا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ســياف (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل علي هذا العمل


----------



## مهندس طبي خطر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وأفادنا وافادكم بهذة المعلومات.........


----------



## بشارالنجار (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ولكنني لم استطع تحميل الملف فقد تم تحميل 24 كيلو بايت فقط


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## experience_home (4 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## حورس ميديكال (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا على معلوماتك


----------



## algreeeee7 (27 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

أنا لك من الشاكرين موضوووعـ قيم وشرح جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل وأداء .آآآآآآآآآآآمــــــــــــــين


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

أنا لك من الشاكرين موضووووعـ قيــــــــم وأداء ممتـــــــــــــــــــــــاز وأسلوب جميــــــــــــــــــــل زادك الله من عـلمه وبارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك واصلح دنياك وآخرتك. آآآمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مــريــم (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله... جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسه على الموضوع


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم أخي ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## شريف محمد جعفر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

good effort from good eng


----------



## محمود طايع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير .... فعلاً موضوع مهم .... معلومات قيمة .... و طرح متميز .... وبالتوفيق دوماً


----------



## حورية_الحور (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي شكلة وافي انا ماقريتة لحد الان لكن من اتطلعت علي عجبني مشكور جدا و ربي يبارك بيك


----------



## الاكاديميxxx (27 أكتوبر 2009)

_الله يعطيك الف عافية_


----------



## عقيل سامي عقيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزالك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع_


----------



## ahmedka83 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومتن القيمة جداااااااااااا وجزااااك الله خيرااااااااا 

تحياتي


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## ghost_adel (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سارا الريان (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## أبوالزبير (19 يناير 2010)

قال-صلى الله عليه وسلم-انقطع عمله إلامن ثلاث:علم ينتفع به......)


----------



## عبدالمهيمن فوزى (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عنى وعن جميع المسلمين


----------



## hishaaaam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات بجد مفيده اقوي
:33:


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

فعلا موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## zima zima (24 أبريل 2011)

اتمنى ان يجزيك الله من فضله وكرمه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed.madani (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور لى الملف الرائع


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي جهاز سونار chison600 لا يعمل حيث تتلف الفيوز دائما مع العلم ان خرج مصدر التيار 160فولت


----------



## علاءرجب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

شكر وتقدير


----------



## bkr_saleh (25 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا شكرا الكم


----------



## اغلى الغوالي (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكوور


----------



## عاطف روحان (24 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صمت الوفاء (29 أبريل 2012)

لوسمت\حتوا اريد معلومات عن 
panoramic xray 
و application 
و principle of operation


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 مايو 2012)

*Radiographic Units, Dental; Radiography Systems, Digital, Dental*

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?tf61v6pth52cv5l


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

mashkour ktir


----------



## سالم الجفني (9 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## esraa.elwetiedy (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرا موضوع رائع


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (5 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر ع الموضوع


----------

